# RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLANKET



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can someone help this dog . 


This beautiful German Shepherd was dumped out into the local foothills over Memorial Weekend. He has trouble walking with his hind legs. He has been waiting for his owner's return in this same spot for 10 days now. 

All the local residents are keeping his bowls full. I posted signs and photos at our local shelter today. He fled from one rescue attempt on Sunday and is now back on his blanket. Unfortunately, no one is able to take him in at this time.

Humans are can be so brutal. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cherryvegan/2549333643/

[email protected] 

This dog could be a lost dog too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

Another heartbreaking story. :-(


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

dd


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Makes me think of Fresno and Paula...


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*










What is wrong with people..


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I just don't know how many more stories like this that I can take.... I just can't imagine such cruelity....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

There must be a plan to get him out of there?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

doesn't look that way bowwowmeow:

"Unfortunately, no one is able to take him in at this time."


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

this is breaking my heart. I am sick and tired of people that think of their dogs as nothing more than garbage.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Not sure why this is non-urgent? Anything could happen to him out there - especially since he is disabled.

dd


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Not to mention coyotes and mountain lions--especially if he's in a somewhat wild area. We're in San Jose, but there are mountain lion warnings all over the place on the trails we go on in the outskirts of the city. And there are a lot of coyotes around that might kill a small, young, handicapped dog. 

I sure hope someone can help him and get him out of harm's way.


----------



## bjoy02 (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: ddNot sure why this is non-urgent? Anything could happen to him out there - especially since he is disabled.
> 
> dd


DD: The Urgent forum is for that are "currently living in High Kill Shelters and need immediate rescue! (Pure Bred GSD postings only)."


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I still think this is an area that needs addressing. There are dogs that are not in a high kill shelter...but are still urgent...and need immediate rescue. 

I think NON urgent...should be just that...dogs in rescue, NO kill shelters...owners rehoming (of course...not the dogs that are going to be shot if not out of there or other life threatening situations with idiot owners)


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm reluctant to offer transport on this one...I don't know if transporting him so far would cause him further pain, but if he does come my way in Northern CA I could help out. Right now he's about 600 miles from me, but again, if someone finds somewhere for him in Northern CA or North I could help out.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree.....this guy IS urgent.......


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Samsmum - the Urgent Forum used to be labeled "for dogs whose lives are hanging by a thread" - and I think that applies here.

thanks

dd


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Please move this dog to URGENT - before he becomes PitBull bait!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

He's obviously urgent. He doesn't even have shelter! 

Is anyone working on him over on pf or anywhere else?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

I have been watching the GSD west rescue forum for updates...here is what was just posted....pray he is ok........


"The German Shepherd is nowhere to be found this morning. I replenished his water and filled his food bowl. I also straightened out his blanket so that it will be easier to tell if he has been returning at night. This is now the second day in a row that he has been absent. I suppose it is possible that someone has rescued him. I will keep you updated if anything changes.

Thank you again
Jann"

http://forums.gsdwest.com/tool/post/gsdwest/vpost?id=2760833


I don't know if this is on petfinder...any petfinder people here that can check and see if anything more is posted?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

Oh no--I hope he's OK.


----------



## berrysheetmetal (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

I'm a volunteer with the GSROC rescue in So Ca. We would like to help this dog. We are trying to find out more about him. Pls let me know if anyone knows anything about him & his location. Pls feel free to email me.
Debby
volunteer
German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County
http://www.gsroc.org


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

WOW...THANK YOU! I'll keep my eyes open for more info...in the meantime...here is the email of the person that put out the plea...they should be able to give you exact location...

[email protected]


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

WHat happened to this boy??????????


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

Debby, will send your post and information to contact as I have been emailing her, maybe she can update. 


Hope he is OK


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

Any news? HOPING...


----------



## berrysheetmetal (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

I have been communicating with the person that saw the dog & has been leaving food & water for him. He still has not been seen. She'll be going out both Sat & Sun to check the area again. 
We sure hope we'll be able to help him.
Debby
volunteer
German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County
http://www.gsroc.org


----------



## berrysheetmetal (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

I just received the following from the person that has been leaving food & water for this dog. 


> Quote:We now believe someone has rescued the dog. Someone has strategically placed 2 small branches in an X over his water bowl. We are reading this as a sign that he has been rescued and that we no longer need to keep the bowls full. However, we are keeping the bowls full through Sunday PM


Debby
volunteer
German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County
http://www.gsroc.org


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

It would make sense for someone to leave a note with contact info so they can find out if the dog is indeed safe and whether a rescue could assist with medical help if he is injured.

Kids could also place branches over the bowl. Some real communication should take place.

dd


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

Any word on this little guy?


----------



## berrysheetmetal (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

They went out & looked for him Sat & Sun, no sign of him. 
Debby
volunteer
German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

Yes I had advised her earlier to leave a pad & pencil to get info where this dog is and that she is willing to help - here is email:

Good idea.



Sent: Saturday, June 07, 2008 10:58 AM
To: [email protected] 
Subject: Re: Update


Can you leave a pad & pencil there for them to write and a note to let them know you would like to check on him and help, not to take away? Maybe they are afraid they will have to give him back-

-------------- Original message -------------- 
From: <[email protected]> 

We now believe someone has rescued the dog. Someone has strategically placed 2 small branches in an X over his water bowl. We are reading this as a sign that he has been rescued and that we no longer need to keep the bowls full. They probably didn't have anything to write with or on. However, we are keeping the bowls full through Sunday PM and after that we are going to bring his saga to a close with a happy ending. I will update Sunday PM.

Thank you for all of your support
Jann


Hope she can connect to make sure this dog is OK - sending him a <<<HUG>>>.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

Anything on this poor baby?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

Just posted on another forum by Connie (Chili on this board). She has been in touch with all involved:



> Quote:We rescued him and he's already been adopted.
> Thank you!
> Csilla
> Westside German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

That's great news!!! Hooray!!!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

Thanks for the great news!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

Just received word that this boy was NOT rescued by Westside - it was a different dog. His whereabouts are still unknown. He hasn't been seen for well over a week, but they're still trying to find out if someone rescued him.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*











Can someone leave a note and ask? (or was that done already?)


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: RIVERSIDE,CA-ABANDONED INJURED-WAITING ON BLA*

From the emails I've received, they've done that and everything else conceivable to try and find if this dog was helped. All we can do is hope that he was...


----------

